# Crit air



## silverweed (Jul 7, 2019)

I need to get a sticker before next week but how do I get a photo of my v5 in a small enough file size on an iPad. I can’t see how to get past this. Any one who has done this, help could be very much appreciated


----------



## spigot (Jul 7, 2019)

silverweed said:


> I need to get a sticker before next week but how do I get a photo of my v5 in a small enough file size on an iPad. I can’t see how to get past this. Any one who has done this, help could be very much appreciated



I took a photo of my V5 on my phone while in Spain last year & emailed it.

But I panicked after reading all the gubbins about it on here, I need not had bothered, as after spending quite some time in France, I’ve yet to see another vehicle sporting a sticker.

It may be different in the big towns, but I keep well away from them.


----------



## Minisorella (Jul 7, 2019)

Try saving as a pdf file... should reduce the size a lot. I think the option is "Save pdf to Books" when you click the 'share/send' icon with the photo open. Then you should be able to email the pdf file instead.


----------



## silverweed (Jul 7, 2019)

I went last year and didn’t see any stickers but I suppose I feel I don’t want to push my luck


----------



## shortcircuit (Jul 7, 2019)

Although I received my sticker very quickly I would doubt if you will get it by next week.  You may need to have an alternative plan to avoid areas where you need a sticker.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jul 7, 2019)

If you successfully upload the information, you should (if my memory is correct) receive an interim email with a facsimile of your disc. This is deemed as acceptable by French authorities whilst your disc proper is processed and posted.

Davy


----------



## spigot (Jul 7, 2019)

TeamRienza said:


> If you successfully upload the information, you should (if my memory is correct) receive an interim email with a facsimile of your disc. This is deemed as acceptable by French authorities whilst your disc proper is processed and posted.
> 
> Davy



This is so, while in Spain the crit-air mob sent me an email with a facsimile of the disc which I had an hotel to print out.

Still don't know why I bothered though.


----------



## silverweed (Jul 7, 2019)

Thank you every one for your help. I have finally managed to get the file small enough. It only took me an hour but hey! Success was at the end of it. I have a 4 sticker wending it’s way to me


----------



## REC (Jul 7, 2019)

silverweed said:


> Thank you every one for your help. I have finally managed to get the file small enough. It only took me an hour but hey! Success was at the end of it. I have a 4 sticker wending it’s way to me



But late, but maybe help someone in same predicament....I ended up taking a photo of mine and emailing it to myself which reduced it to small file!


----------



## Hymie (Jul 7, 2019)

*lost in France - Critair*

I'm well lost with this lark now, I was told originally not to bother applying for a certificate as a 1991 diesel engine was not going to be given a rating, now some are saying you have to have one regardless.

Do I need to apply for something I am not going to get?

Hymie.


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 7, 2019)

No.

You will need to avoid any areas which are subject to restriction much the same as you currently would not enter the London LEZ, for example.


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 21, 2019)

do i only need to photo and send the front page of my V5 log book ?   thanks guys


----------

